# nach treiber install fährt rechner nicht mehr hoch!



## Zotti (2. Mai 2008)

hallo.

ich habe folgendes problem!!!

meine alte grafikkarte ist kaputt gegangen, und ich habe mir eine neuegekauft.. eine nvidia 8600gt unter windows vista.
ich starte den pc, und es wird der standard vga treiber installiert, und alles klappt.. ausser zocken natütlich.
so jetzt installiere ich den nvidia treiber, und danach muss ich ja den rechner neu starten.
aber beim neustart kommt der ladebildschirm von vista, dann wird das bild schwarz und es tut sich nichts mehr.
deinstalliere ich den treiber und nehme den standard vga treiber fährt der rechner auch wieder hoch.
nur sobald ich den nvidia treiber installiere klappt es nicht mehr.
an der gk kann es nicht liegen, habe es mit mehreren probiert.
kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## Independent (2. Mai 2008)

Was hastn fürn Mainboard? Mach mal erst Mainboard Update und installiere danach den Graka-Treiber.
Edit: Deine alte Graka....war die AGP oder PCI? Und was ist die neue?


----------



## Zotti (2. Mai 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Was hastn fürn Mainboard? Mach mal erst Mainboard Update und installiere danach den Graka-Treiber.
> Edit: Deine alte Graka....war die AGP oder PCI? Und was ist die neue?



pci-e!!! alle beide die alte und neue.
hab ein msi mainboard, dafür gibt es kein update.... glaube das irgendwas defekt ist!


----------



## Hérault (2. Mai 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Was hastn fürn Mainboard? Mach mal erst Mainboard Update und installiere danach den Graka-Treiber.
> Edit: Deine alte Graka....war die AGP oder PCI? Und was ist die neue?



Von übereiligen Updates solcher Art rate ich erst einmal ab...Das kann zu irreparablen Fehlern führen! Ich weiß ja nicht, inwieweit du dich PC-technisch auskennst!? Hört sich auf jeden Fall fast so an, als würde sich da irgendetwas mit deinem Vista beißen, was ja nun wirklich niemanden verwundern würde oder..?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (2. Mai 2008)

Es kam schon vor das die neue 8er Nvidia Reihe bei "älteren" Mainboards mit den Treibern Probleme hatte.
Hier hat es oft geholfen das Mainboard per Update auf die neuen DX10-Elemente (blabla alles neu und so) drauf hinzuweisen.

Das es Komplikationen bei dem von mir beschriebenen Problemen gibt 
liegt gar nicht so fern.


----------



## Zotti (2. Mai 2008)

die alte war ja auch ne 8000er karte, und das motherboard ist garnicht mal so alt..
leider gibt es kein bios update für mein board.. naja, habe das gefühl das irgendwas kaputt ist.


----------



## Hérault (2. Mai 2008)

Zotti schrieb:


> die alte war ja auch ne 8000er karte, und das motherboard ist garnicht mal so alt..
> leider gibt es kein bios update für mein board.. naja, habe das gefühl das irgendwas kaputt ist.



Wie bereits erwähnt: Dein Problem fängt ja erst an, wenn der Vista-Ladebildschirm kommt...Von daher vermute ich ein Problem mit dem Betriebssystem...Schon mal gegoogelt, ob Leute mit der gleichen Karte und dem Betriebssystem Vista vergleichbare Probleme hatten!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (11. Mai 2008)

Ein Wechsel von ATI zu NVIDIA (und umgekehrt) kann in der Regel zu Problemen führen. Deinstalliere mal die beiden Treiber komplett (am Besten zum Schluss noch einen RegCleaner drüber laufen lassen (ich nutze CCleaner)) und lasse Vista nochmals die Hardware erkennen. Dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Zotti (11. Mai 2008)

habe ja kein wechsel gemacht... und das ganze geht selbst bei neuinstallation nicht, auch mit xp probiert!!


----------



## Palimbula (11. Mai 2008)

Das OS ließ ich sich einwandfrei installieren und nur die Installation der Grafikkartentreiber macht Probleme. Ist dies korrekt?


----------



## Zotti (11. Mai 2008)

ja genau, ich alles klappt wunderbar, sobald ich aber die nvidia treiber installiere geht nichts mehr... 
der rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch... deinstalliere ich die treiber geht alles wieder wunderbar!


----------



## Palimbula (11. Mai 2008)

Probiere mal einen älteren NVIDIA-Treiber zu installieren, bzw. den Treiber auf der Hersteller-CD, bzw. den Omega-Treiber.

Sollte es widererwartend dann immer noch nicht funktionieren könnte ein Defekt der neuen Grafikkarte vorliegen.


----------



## Sin (11. Mai 2008)

Beim Herunterladen des Treibers, hast du darauf geachtet, das es ein Original Vista Treiber ist? Wenn ja, haste die 32 Bit oder die 64 Bit version genommen?


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe gerade mal bei den Treibern von Nvidia (bei der (8600GT) nachgesehen ...
Als Du da den Treiber gesucht hast, hast Du da auch die Option auf Vista gestellt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hast Du ja den XP Treiber gesaugt und installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... nur so'ne Idee ...


greetz


----------



## Zotti (20. Mai 2008)

hallo.

wo bekomme ich denn auch schon etwas ältere treiber her?
würde gerne ein paar treiber durch probieren!!


----------



## Kyralin (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein ganz ähnliches Problem bei mir.

Erstmal mein Rechner:

Core2Duo 6700
Asus P5K-SE (sollte es sein, bin nicht zu hause, aber sehr sicher)
3 GB Ram
Geforce 8800 GT Super+ (1024)
Win XP Pro (SP 3)
Festplatten: 2 externe Trekstore 500GB und 2 interne, eine Samsung 160 GB und eine (Marke gerade entfallen) 200er
Ansonsten habe ich noch 2 PCI-Karten drinnen: eine für IDE-Laufwerke (weil die ebenfalls ausm alten Rechner übernommen) und eine für mehr USB-Anschlüsse (es sind immer zu wenig standartmäßig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Am Anfang lief meine Gra-Ka, jedoch bekam  ich immer den Hinweis es sei kein Gra-Ka Treiber installiert, sobald ich in Windows war.
Dachte ich, installierst mal den neuen Treiber... danach hatte ich nach dem Ladebildschirm (sprich wo der Balken von links nach rechts läuft) nur noch n schwarzen Bildschirm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich im Abgesicherten Modus hochfahre, den Gra-Ka Treiber deinstalliere, Rechner neustarte und dann den Treiber wieder installiere (ohne Neustart) kann ich auch Spielen etc. Nur DAS kann ja nicht die Lösung sein.

Ding ist halt auch, dass die Probs kamen nachdem mir eine meiner Festplatten abgeschmiert ist. Aber andererseits waren da keine wichtigen Komponenten installiert.

Ach ja, ich habe auch schon den Treiber deinstalliert, ccleaner drüber laufen lassen, alten Treiber installiert (der vorher lief) und der macht jetzt die gleichen Probleme. Und es sind die richtigen Treiber!!!


Vllt. kann mir ja wer helfen, jedenfalls wäre ich für jeden Tipp dankbar (da ich mom nicht das Geld habe den mal von nem Spezialisten checken zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Noch was: Mainboard und Gra-Ka sind neu, Prozessor lief vorher (problemlos) auf nem anderen Board und Ram ist auch neu.


----------



## vampir5000 (27. Juli 2008)

ich habe genau das gleiche problem. ich habe als system q940 von intel, asus formula striker II, und drei gtx280ger karten von xfx. ich habe mir die ultimate 64 bit von viste gekauft weil nur diese triple sli unterstützt und alles läust gut bis ich den nvidia treiber installiere, danach kommt noch der ladebalken von windows und dann bleibe alles dunkel. ab und an kommt er noch bis zum mauszeiger, der dann aber immer einfrieft so das ich resten muss. habe schon alle hardware komponenten einzeln getestet und sie laufen einwandfrei, nur wenn ich den nvidia treiber von dem ich schon einige versionen ausprobiert habe einspiele geht nichts mehr. nehme ich ihn wieder runter unter dem abgesicherten modus läuft alles wieder ok.

weiss jemand rat?


----------



## Kyralin (27. Juli 2008)

Bei mir hat sich das Problem gelöst, indem ich Win neu installiert habe. Warum es dann jedoch ging... keine Ahnung.
Hoffe, bei dir lässt sich das Problem auch lösen!


----------



## vampir5000 (27. Juli 2008)

hmm, ich habe viste schon 5 mal oder so neu aufgespielt und das problem besteht nach wie vor. hoffe das es irgendwann auch so gut endet wie bei dir, denn ich habe von vista schon nach zwei tagen die schnautze voll ...


----------

